# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته كاردانی شيمی و پدافند جنگهای شيميایی،ميكروبی و هسته ای

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته كاردانی شيمی و پدافند جنگهای شيميایی،ميكروبی و هسته ای

دیباچه:


هدف  این رشته تربیت کاردان مقابله با جنگ‌های شیمیایی،‌میکروبی و هسته‌ای است  که سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی و ارگان‌های نظامی به وجود آنها نیاز بسیار  دارند.این رشته دارای سه شاخه شیمیایی، میکروبی و هسته‌ای است و  فارغ‌التحصیلان آن می‌توانند با کسب مهارت‌های لازم، در زمینه پدافند  جنگ‌های شیمیایی، میکروبی، هسته‌ای در سازمان‌های رزمی و دیگر ارگان‌های  مرتبط فعالیت نمایند.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس نظامی:


تاکتیک جنگ‌افزار، مدیریت فرماندهی، آیین‌نامه‌ها و سازمان، ارتباط و مخابرات


دروس پایه:


هواشناسی، شیمی عمومی، شیمی عمومی عملی، فیزیک عمومی،‌زیست‌شناسی عمومی، اصول جنگهای شیمیایی، میکروبی و هسته‌ای، روانشناسی  و امداد به مصدومین شیمیایی، میکروبی، هسته‌ای ، شناخت حفاظت انفرادی و  جمعی شیمیایی ، میکروبی، هسته‌ای ، ریاضیات پایه، مقدمات آمار.


دروس تخصصی شاخه شیمیایی:


حفاظت  آزمایشگاهی، شیمی آلی عملی، شیمی تجزیه عملی، شیمی آلی، شیمی معدنی،‌ شیمی  تجزیه، بیوشیمی، عوامل شیمیایی جنگی،‌ تأثیر عوامل شیمیایی بر محیط‌زیست،  مکانیزم تأثیر عوامل شیمیایی جنگی بر روی موجودات زنده، شناسایی عوامل  شیمیایی جنگی (آشکار سازی) ، انبارداری و حمل و نقل و حفاظت از مواد  شیمیایی، شناخت و رفع‌آلودگی عوامل شیمیایی، مانور در منطقه آلوده.


دروس تخصصی شاخه میکروبی:


حفاظت  آزمایشگاه میکروبی، میکروبیولوژی عمومی، راه‌های انتقال، باکتری‌شناسی  رزمی، قارچ‌شناسی رزمی، ویروس‌شناسی رزمی، تک‌یاخته‌های رزمی، بیوشیمی،  عملیات خنثی‌سازی، حفاظت جمعی، اصول فرماندهی پدافند، اصول نحوه کاربرد  جنگ‌افزارهای میکروبی، مانور میکروبی، ایمونولوژی.


دروس تخصصی شاخه هسته‌ای:


حفاظت  ، ریاضیات کابردی، فیزیک پایه، فیزیک جدید، فیزیک هسته‌ای، عوامل هسته‌ای،  تأثیرات هسته‌ای، عملیات خنثی‌سازی، حفاظت و آثار اشعه بر محیط،‌حفاظت  جمعی، اصول فرمانده و پدافند هسته‌ای،‌ آشکارسازی، ‌مانور.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی 

*

----------

